# Canine Caviar



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Reputable company? I just went into the feed store, in the town I now work in once a week, and they can pretty much get me any food I want from the sound of it. Right now they do carry the large bag of the canine caviar chicken and pearl millet. perfect protein and fat ratio and the ash is 6%. 
So is it a good food/ company?


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

Canine Caviar is one of my favorites. To learn more about the company and the product you can you tube it, they have a few informative interview videos with the CEO/creator of the food and several hangout chats that they do regularly as well. I like the sourcing, the research and way the company interacts with the public. I also like that a portion of the proceeds go toward researching canine cancer.


----------



## Gemma60538 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes, DEFINITELY a reputable company!! I have been feeding them for two and a half years. I found out about them from my breeder who swears by them and knows the founder/owner. She feeds the food to all of her labs and they are amazing. My two have been on it since conception since their mothers ate it, and they are so silky and shiny without bathing! Their breaths have no odor, they rarely pass gas and they smell awesome all the time. I seriously cannot imagine feeding mine anything else!!! Here's a picture of my 2 year old lab Jackson!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

dont know about the food itself, but i think it's advertising is a bit much.

helps to keep cancer away?


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

bett said:


> dont know about the food itself, but i think it's advertising is a bit much.
> 
> helps to keep cancer away?


It is an alkaline based diet which is known to reduce the risk of cancer, no diet will guarantee that your dog will be cancer free, and they don't say that. Most of us do read it that way though.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I forgot to mention it does help with bad breath. I have one dog with rot mouth breath and it was gone when he ate canine caviar.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Not a fan. I have heard some pretty concerning things about the company, including the food having to jump from plant to plant/being kicked out of plants. Lawsuits also I believe because of the claims. 

I tried it on Murph and it gave him awful gas and stools.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2013)

I definitely believe they are a reputable company. I have a dog with many allergies & I'm very picky about the food & the treats that she gets. I'm big on actually reading the ingredients in the dog foods. I think many people don't read what's in their dog's food. The largest dog food companies unfortunately have some of the worst foods on the market but have the biggest budget for TV ads & marketing. Very sad indeed. How many companies donate a portion of their earnings to a worthy cause such as pet cancer research. This is the only company I know of that does that. That to me is impressive.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I recall hearing some not so good things bout the company but cannot remember exactly what. I do know people who have had disappointing customer service, which is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> It is an alkaline based diet which is known to reduce the risk of cancer, no diet will guarantee that your dog will be cancer free, and they don't say that. Most of us do read it that way though.



most kibble companies, that have gf food, and stuff like that, still dont put in their adds, that he helps keep cancer away.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

bett said:


> most kibble companies, that have gf food, and stuff like that, still dont put in their adds, that he helps keep cancer away.


Look, if you don't want to like it, its fine. We have a bunch of different choices and the world would be such a boring place if we all liked and went for the exact same stuff. I don't know of any other diets that are alkaline based, but I suppose it is possible?


----------



## fanned (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't comment on threads often but I had to looked up what Canine Caviar has on their website about cancer. They say "Canine Caviar is the first true holistic pet food and the only grain-free and alkaline based pet food diet in America that is specifically designed to help reduce the risk of cancer and other health related conditions. It is not the cure but we provide the ingredients for a holistic and healthy life style pet plan." Outside of "being the only alkaline based pet food in America" the rest seems like standard holistic claims. Eat well - be well. I guess someone could read it differently.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

fanned said:


> I don't comment on threads often but I had to looked up what Canine Caviar has on their website about cancer. They say "Canine Caviar is the first true holistic pet food and the only grain-free and alkaline based pet food diet in America that is specifically designed to help reduce the risk of cancer and other health related conditions. It is not the cure but we provide the ingredients for a holistic and healthy life style pet plan." Outside of "being the only alkaline based pet food in America" the rest seems like standard holistic claims. Eat well - be well. I guess someone could read it differently.


i read it the same as you did. 
i just think it's the marketing that turns me off.
it may be the first "true holistic" kibble but i just think the wording slants it toward thinking it does something more.

check out the thread from last year, on this board, regarding the food.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

I wish Canine Caviar came in small bags, I wouldn't mind trying it.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

domika said:


> I wish Canine Caviar came in small bags, I wouldn't mind trying it.



As in sample bags??? Or like 5lb bags?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I did read some pretty scary things after I did a search the other day. I feel like I am narrowing my choices so much when it comes to feeding my babies.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2013)

One of the things that I'm really happy about is that Canine Caviar's kibble has never had a recall. There has been a record number of pet food recalls recently & feeding Canine Caviar gives me confidence. It's heartbreaking all the stories you read about dogs dying or getting extremely sick from their food. Just shouldn't happen.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

meggels said:


> As in sample bags??? Or like 5lb bags?


5lbs. If I remember, they only go down to 12lb which would take a heck of a long time to finish


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

domika said:


> 5lbs. If I remember, they only go down to 12lb which would take a heck of a long time to finish


They have 5lb bags, that's what I got Murph when I had tried it


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

meggels said:


> They have 5lb bags, that's what I got Murph when I had tried it


Really? I guess I will have to look harder!


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I could be wrong but I think it depends on which one you are looking at. I have only been able to find the grain free varieties in 12lb bags, the others I can find in smaller bags-it's not grain free but it is limited grains.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I know in store, the 5lb bags of the grain free's are available. I see online though, they are a little harder to find...


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I could be wrong but I think it depends on which one you are looking at. I have only been able to find the grain free varieties in 12lb bags, the others I can find in smaller bags-it's not grain free but it is limited grains.


Maybe I will ask my store and see if they can order a special bag in. But yes, I did find the grain inclusive formulas with a 4.4 lb bag but not the grain frees. I don't mind the grain inclusive so maybe I will try those first.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Gracie said:


> One of the things that I'm really happy about is that Canine Caviar's kibble has never had a recall. There has been a record number of pet food recalls recently & feeding Canine Caviar gives me confidence. It's heartbreaking all the stories you read about dogs dying or getting extremely sick from their food. Just shouldn't happen.


they did have a recall, years ago. but it was years ago.


----------



## fanned (Sep 6, 2013)

I've seen some 1 lb bags with a $3 on the bottom of the bag but not all the stores carry the sample size.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

if you write to them , perhaps they will send some samples.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2013)

bett said:


> they did have a recall, years ago. but it was years ago.


bett, 
Just curious, could you be more specific about a Canine Caviar recall? I have never seen anything saying they had a recall on their kibble. Thanks.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

bett said:


> if you write to them , perhaps they will send some samples.


haha I just did yesterday


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Gracie said:


> bett,
> Just curious, could you be more specific about a Canine Caviar recall? I have never seen anything saying they had a recall on their kibble. Thanks.


Diamond Pet Foods and Canine Caviar Added to Dog Food Recall


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2013)

bett, In my original post, I did say that I was that Canine Caviar has never had a recall on their kibble, and they haven't. The recall your link refers to is from 2007 & it was a voluntary recall Canine Caviar did for 1,500 of their canned Beaver & Turkey dog food. Not to split hairs with you, but I was only talking about the kibble. I don't use the canned food. Still....I am impressed with this company. Not many companies do a voluntary recall, so I say bravo to Canine Caviar!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Gracie said:


> bett, In my original post, I did say that I was that Canine Caviar has never had a recall on their kibble, and they haven't. The recall your link refers to is from 2007 & it was a voluntary recall Canine Caviar did for 1,500 of their canned Beaver & Turkey dog food. Not to split hairs with you, but I was only talking about the kibble. I don't use the canned food. Still....I am impressed with this company. Not many companies do a voluntary recall, so I say bravo to Canine Caviar!



Not all recalls test positive,yet they are still recalls.
Im not saying not to be impressed with the company, if you like it.but, they had a voluntary recall.im sure, like many other recalls in the past, the fact that perhaps it was made at the diamond facility....is what caused it.
In diamond's last fiasco, involving more than a dozen companies, the same thing happened.not all tested positive.most didnt but they voluntarily recalled.better safe....
Hey, me of all people.....i fear recalls. Mine werent lucky enough to not eat tainted food.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2013)

bett, "Hey, me of all people.....i fear recalls. Mine werent lucky enough to not eat tainted food."

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I just ordered Dr. Tim's kinesis. It's low phosphorus and low ash. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

We sell it, I don't really care for it. Very few people actually buy it because its so expensive (especially the grain free line). We had a sale rep come in and he tried to pitch the whole "anti cancer" properties, but wasn't convincing me. He also told me their special needs formula is great for dogs who need to lose weight because it has more carbs in it and carbs help to burn fat -_-


----------



## danielba73 (Sep 12, 2013)

on Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor you can read a detailed analysis of the food. hope that answers your question


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

danielba73 said:


> on Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor you can read a detailed analysis of the food. hope that answers your question


Thanks for the insight.


----------

